# I made the cover of this month's Hot Rod.



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Looks like this retro deal has really caught on, huh?


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

congrats on your cover story looks great


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Thanks, wait'll you see my new Mustang.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't wait to see it in the stores. :devil: rr


----------



## fjimi (Sep 29, 2004)

Congrats Luke! I'm more into monsters n such but I have always enjoyed and respected your modeling skills. They're simply amazing-keep up the good work!


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

congrats.....i will pick up one to...


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

i would love to see apic of the trailor on that front page. i cant find the book


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

The trailer on the cover is just one of the Revell ones that came with the van built box stock.










My favorite is the one I built using some of the ramps from the IIRC the ERTL car hauler with scratch built fenders and hitch.


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

those are nice. thank you for the pics


----------



## Midnightrun (Jul 3, 2006)

Oh the last one definitly dosn't look real!!!

:thumbsup: ---Midnightrun--- :wave:


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

Of course it's REAL, it just ain't real BIG. LOL


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

congratulations Luke . amazing work . 
hb


----------



## DaCustomizer (May 9, 2006)

thats nice dude!


----------



## McRooster (Apr 12, 2005)

Nice stuff!


----------



## mn_dodgeboy (Jan 15, 2006)

is that first pic real?


----------



## LUKE'57 (May 17, 2003)

It's one of the "April Fool" covers that I usually do for April 1st every year. The last magazine that I was really in was Racing Milestones a year or so ago. I may do some new covers in the very near future.


----------

